# My Tivo - whats it worth?



## M0nk3y (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi All, sorry its been a while since i visited these forums but i moved to the dark side some time ago.

I have my old Tivo - upgraded with a samsung spinpoint (120Gb from memory). Also it has a network card and tivoweb installed - i havent' change anything else on the main unit. I have a few remote controls and a spare new power supply (as it came bundled with the remotes).

I have the original box and possibly the manual if i can find it.

So I would to sell the unit if possible but not sure if it's worth much. 

Anyway - i live in gloucestershire if anyone is interested in making me an offer.

No lifetime sub i'm affraid but will be happy to turn it on and take a pic of the status page.

Cheers

M - BTW i will be away until Thursday - also i see on my sig it is 120Gb


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

M0nk3y said:


> No lifetime sub i'm affraid but will be happy to turn it on and take a pic of the status page.


If/When you do, remember to blur-out or remove the Tivo Service Number for safety/security reasons.


----------



## JonMace (Mar 2, 2002)

Similar question, orgional unit with life time sub, can someone let me know the value?


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Your best bet is to search completed listings on ebay - it's only worth what people are willing to pay after all.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

I recently bought one with lifetime sub for £85

If that helps.


alex


----------



## M0nk3y (Jan 10, 2003)

Cheers all, i'll pop it on ebay after Christmas then - 

Hope you all have a good one.

M


----------



## M0nk3y (Jan 10, 2003)

I never did get rid so free to collector inc original box - just PM me


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

Mine sold on Ebay for £150, lifetime sub, 500 GB HDD,Turbonet complete and fully working


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

M0nk3y said:


> I never did get rid so free to collector inc original box - just PM me


Hi just pm'd you. 
I pas Gloustershire a lot. In fact in Worcester Monday / Tuesday

Roy


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

There's one for sale on ebay finishing in 5 hours, lifetime, 180GB, tivonet[sic], collection only from Epsom, £20 start and no bids. Nothing to do with me by the way.


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

bigwold said:


> There's one for sale on ebay finishing in 5 hours, lifetime, 180GB, tivonet[sic], collection only from Epsom, £20 start and no bids. Nothing to do with me by the way.


It finished at £76 ...

Item number 140381282901


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

I did well with mine, then. I upgraded it to 500GB then swapped it for dibs on a Mercedes SLK.


----------

